# Selling prints



## Nwcid (Jan 9, 2018)

In the fall of 2017 I decided that in 2018 I was going to put time and effort into making photography part of my livelihood.  Right now I am in the oversaturated landscape/wildlife photography market.  While I know the money is in shooting people, I am not sure I will go that route.  

So far I have a basic business plan.  I am waiting on my LLC to complete so I can get my state business license.  My family has owned businesses before and my wife among having other degree's has one in finance.  

For the next 2.5 years I am planning on trying my hand at selling prints both online and at local fairs.  I do not have website set up, as I am waiting for my business license so I can open a checking account to be used with the business. 

My question comes down to print services and how to deliver my product.  For the next 2.5 years it will be no problem to take orders, have them shipped here, then ship them out to the buyers.  At the end of that 2 years we plan on traveling extensively and would like to be able to do drop shipping or print on demand type delivery.  Are there quality companies that do that?

Most of the stuff I can find about POD service is that you have to sell on their sites.  Sure you might be able to link back to your site, but you don't get all the data from views, to customer names, they deliver with their information not yours, ect.  

Any thoughts or insights would be appreciated.


----------



## weepete (Jan 9, 2018)

My local lab does a "white label" delivery, basically a ship direct to the customer with all of their company information removed. So there must be some others that do it! In fact they are a very good print lab Professional Photo Printing Services | Loxley Colour If you are travelling to europe it might be worth considering them. Most companies will allow you to ship to a different address though.


----------



## Nwcid (Jan 9, 2018)

Thank you for your reply.  

I also forgot to add, there is no "local lab" for me, at least not one that I am aware of.  I live in a  rural area, 20 miles from the nearest town.  The closest photo lab is likely in "the city" that is about 80 miles away.

But if I can not find other options, that 80 mile trip might be in my future.


----------



## KmH (Jan 9, 2018)

Most of the online pro labs do 'white label' shipping.
Check out Mpix Pro or Miller's Professional Imaging.
Both, and the consumer lab Mpix, are all the same company - Miller's.
They are now in Missouri.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 9, 2018)

KmH said:


> Most of the online pro labs do 'white label' shipping.
> Check out Mpix Pro or Miller's Professional Imaging.
> Both, and the consumer lab Mpix, are all the same company - Miller's.
> They are now in Missouri.


Yep...  my lab is in Alberta, the better part of 1000 miles from my house.  They will ship direct to customer and gift package as well... BUT...  the downside is, you don't get to do any QC beforehand.  It's probably not a big deal if it's an image that's already been printed a dozen times by that lab, but if it's something new, or a different lab...


----------



## Designer (Jan 9, 2018)

Nwcid said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> I also forgot to add, there is no "local lab" for me, at least not one that I am aware of.  I live in a  rural area, 20 miles from the nearest town.  The closest photo lab is likely in "the city" that is about 80 miles away.
> 
> But if I can not find other options, that 80 mile trip might be in my future.


Perhaps you should invest in a printer.  I know of one landscape photographer (he has made a Youtube video) who does his own printing.  Get wifey to figure out how to finance it.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jan 9, 2018)

It sounds like you're on the right track with how you're going about this, and I'd suggest if you haven't already done so, go to area craft shows, art fairs, etc. and see how people seem to be doing selling photographs. There's a range in my area from larger art shows in the city to smaller local art fairs waaay out in the country. Pricing and what sells seems different at the various shows and fairs, but I don't think I'd count on selling prints being substantial income depending on what you need to accomplish. Seems like it's a sideline at best for most.

You might want to take a look at American Society of Media Photographers - Homepage and PPA for resources for pro photographers.


----------



## qmr55 (Jan 9, 2018)

Some great info on this thread already! I might add, I was in the sign business for awhile and we did a lot of outsourced printing and drop shipping. It always helped to find a good shop, give them a call and explain our situation and they would usually work with us to accomplish what we were looking for. Always nice to work with a company where you can get someone familiar on the phone if there ever should be a problem in the future, and you're in a different area, rather than just "some guy in the help center" of a larger website.


----------



## Nwcid (Jan 11, 2018)

Designer said:


> Perhaps you should invest in a printer.  I know of one landscape photographer (he has made a Youtube video) who does his own printing.  Get wifey to figure out how to finance it.



I have slightly considered this, but I was always under the impression this is still quite expensive, but I have not researched it.  While it could be a good idea for short term, once we start traveling, wont work as well.  I would like to get set up with a business that I know I can trust prior to travel.

I have been watching a lot of youtube, I will look for that one.


----------



## Nwcid (Jan 11, 2018)

vintagesnaps said:


> It sounds like you're on the right track with how you're going about this, and I'd suggest if you haven't already done so, go to area craft shows, art fairs, etc. and see how people seem to be doing selling photographs. There's a range in my area from larger art shows in the city to smaller local art fairs waaay out in the country. Pricing and what sells seems different at the various shows and fairs, but I don't think I'd count on selling prints being substantial income depending on what you need to accomplish. Seems like it's a sideline at best for most.
> 
> You might want to take a look at American Society of Media Photographers - Homepage and PPA for resources for pro photographers.



Thank you, I have been pondering this for about a year.  In the last couple of months gotten more serious about it.  Now I am in the beginning stages of actually putting time and effort into doing something with my art.  

As in my original post, there are 3 main "fairs" here in my area that I plan on attending this year.  I figure the worst I can do is go try and if I fail, I have a lot of gifts for family this year.  I know it would be a rare exception to make a full time living at this alone.  I hope (and am setting up for the best chance) to be successful, but if not it is a cost I am able and willing to risk.  If done right, even the cost is minimal in the end. 

I will check out the link.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jan 11, 2018)

I've done submissions to juried exhibits and I print, mat, and frame and ship my own. I've re-used frames for those that don't sell (they keep coming back). Unless the shows are very different in the type of art displayed, or close enough in location that a lot of the same people may be attending, you may not need alot of new photos for each show. 

Usually in my area photographers will have a few framed photos to show and sell, and matted prints for sale. Maybe try doing some networking and get some idea from any other photographers at the art fairs how they do with sales.


----------



## Olivia Green (Apr 27, 2018)

Have you tried WHCC or Miller's?
While starting out, you need to cut down as much expenses as you can. Go for self fulfillment with a lab you feel most comfortable with, while also considering the expenses. Make your website with a builder that has E-commerce or Proofing feature but allows you to self fulfill. Pixpa is one great platform that I use. Once you get in the business and become comfortable enough, go for lab fulfillment and automate the process.
Hope this helps!


----------



## Nwcid (Apr 28, 2018)

Olivia Green said:


> Have you tried WHCC or Miller's?
> While starting out, you need to cut down as much expenses as you can. Go for self fulfillment with a lab you feel most comfortable with, while also considering the expenses. Make your website with a builder that has E-commerce or Proofing feature but allows you to self fulfill. Pixpa is one great platform that I use. Once you get in the business and become comfortable enough, go for lab fulfillment and automate the process.
> Hope this helps!



This question was asked back in January.  I launched my website in March and that is pretty much what I have done.


----------



## GeraldEdward (Aug 9, 2019)

how did things go OP?

when I started out I preffered the more hermit style of landscape/wildlife.    but there was no money in it for me.  so I went against my personality type and started doing people portraits.  after a while it got easier and the money has been pretty good, once I discovered effective marketing methods. 

now I still enjoy wildlife/nature but dont have the time to do so.


----------



## Nwcid (Dec 9, 2021)

I know it has been a long time since the last question (#14) was asked, apparently I missed it, but I got an email notification about another post on this thread.  I am assuming it was deleted since is it not here.  

So in response to #14, it has been going ok.  Things were off to a slowish start but doing ok. I went part time (2 day a month, 48hr) at my main job at the end of 2019 to focus on my photography.  I have some other seasonal side gigs I could do that make lots of money at in short time if I needed the extra income.  Plus I had the luxury of my wife having a good job.  Right after I went part time I pick up a very coveted job that was mostly remote work and would still allow me to do photography.  Luckily I did that because we all know what happed in the spring of 2020 and continues.  

I did the 3 large local events 2 years in a row with minimal return, but now they are all closed for good.  I did sell a few items at each but not sustainable by any means. 

Like many I have moved into the world of portrait photography.  It is a very different skill set but I found I really enjoy it.  My largest challenge is that we live in a very rural area with less than 40,000 people within a 1 hour drive.  I do shoot all of the sports images for one of the smaller schools, I usually book a wedding or two each year and a handful of seniors, headshots, birthdays, etc.  Things are starting to pick up with only minimal effort on my part.  

I know I could do better, however my other career keeps pulling me in with more flexible hours, mostly telework and increasing income that is hard to turn down.  While I do enjoy this work and I am good at it, after 25 years I would also like a change.  

 If you are interested my website and social are all under J.B. Nokes Photography


----------

